# M-4 With Sapphire/no Cyclops Arrives!!!



## 7Pines (Feb 19, 2008)

I just received my M-4 sapphire no cyclops from Kenny at ***.com. Holy moley, what a POSITIVE and thoroughly enjoyable

buying experience!!!

I gotta run off to work a fly-fishing show this weekend, so I need until next week to post pics and properly sing Kenny's praises.

I'm wearing it now...WOW!!!

That's all I gotta say!!!

Dan


----------



## meow (Jan 26, 2008)

Got my 3077 from Kenny & was also pleased. He returns emails promptly & I got a really nice box, too.

-meow


----------



## 7Pines (Feb 19, 2008)

Yes, PROMPT emails and actual answers to my questions!

What a concept!!!

I also like the idea of getting that bracelet sizing tool with the watch.

Brilliant idea! I'd never used one before. Took a look online for

a quick tutorial, then put it to use. Removed a link in about 3 minutes.

Huh, I guess it's true about there being a proper tool for every job.

I suppose everybody but me has one, but I'm glad I have one now.

Beats hearing my local Neanderthal jeweler hammer the sh*t out of my

precious watches in the back room of his torture chamb...er, shop.









Like I said, I had a M-4 some years ago with the cyclops. I hated that cyclops.

Now I have the M-4 without and the difference is quick remarkable.

If possible, down the line I might look in to swapping out the flat sapph with a

domed sapph, but that'll be well down the line, if ever. The watch looks stellar

as is.

Gotta hit the road for that fishing show - WITH my snazzy-azz M-4 on the wrist,

don'tcha know!!!

Dan


----------



## Daveinspain (Feb 28, 2004)

7Pines said:


> Yes, PROMPT emails and actual answers to my questions!
> 
> What a concept!!!
> 
> ...


Come on boys bit of a cheek posting this on a forum provided by an O&W dealership.


----------



## PaulBoy (Dec 2, 2007)

Daveinspain said:


> 7Pines said:
> 
> 
> > Yes, PROMPT emails and actual answers to my questions!
> ...


Well said Steve







- Perhaps our two friends are based in the US (where the said dealer is)

I've bought my last two watches from Roy & both were O&W - Next day delivery and very

competitive prices on each piece - Its nice to have the peace of mind that if, perish the thought,

something goes wrong I can contact Roy & know he'll see me right ... Paul


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

come on then 7pines / meow which one of you is Freda and which one is Kenny?


----------



## Daveinspain (Feb 28, 2004)

pg tips said:


> come on then 7pines / meow which one of you is Freda and which one is Kenny?


Came across that way fpr me too.


----------



## Daveinspain (Feb 28, 2004)

Daveinspain said:


> pg tips said:
> 
> 
> > come on then 7pines / meow which one of you is Freda and which one is Kenny?
> ...


----------



## meow (Jan 26, 2008)

As a matter of fact I am based in the US. I also stick by my previous post. I'm sure nobody feels threatened or as if their toes have been stepped on by my comments and they shouldn't. After all, nobody squawks about reports of bad service.

Also, as long as I get to pick, I'll go ahead and be Kenny. 7pines had better be able to cook.









-meow


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

no worries, if you think you've got a good deal and want to tell the world then go ahead, it's just from past experience we have found the vast majority of similar posts have been by, or on behalf of, the vendor themselves.

We don't mind praising other retailers on here but we certainly won't allow them to use this board for free advertising.


----------



## PaulBoy (Dec 2, 2007)

> After all, nobody squawks about reports of bad service


 - Sorry but our whole mentality here in the UK is to moan about everything!

I'd be the first to start a thread moaning about bad service as it makes me feel better & hopefully lets others know so they can avoid the same

happening to them ...

Slightly OT but I had a very positive experience recently with an online seller with whom I ordered a watch for about $90 but was emailed to advise

the watch was no longer available - I was asked to pick another _similar priced_ one but could only find one for nearly $30 more & they swapped

the order and said I didn't have to pay the difference as it was their fault! - Needless to say I will be back there when the need arises









Paul


----------



## ESL (Jan 27, 2004)

Daveinspain said:


> Daveinspain said:
> 
> 
> > pg tips said:
> ...


Got to say that's a "me too" response.

Still - I'm the first to give the benefit of the doubt. Let's see how many posts we can get without advertising another dealer...


----------



## 7Pines (Feb 19, 2008)

I was working a fishing show this weekend and just now read the thread...LOL!!!









I assure you all I'm neither Howard or Kenny.

What I will tell you is this: My experiences with both could not have been more

dissimilar. My experience with Freda was outstanding.

How's that for a cryptic response!!!

The M-4 got quite a few looks at the show. It's a downright handsome piece!

Honestly though, I primarily wanted to let folks know how happy I am with the M-4.

Take care,

Dan


----------



## 7Pines (Feb 19, 2008)

Geesh, I guess I never had in mind where I was posting. Seriously.

I've heard NOTHING but good words about RLT (Roy). I just hadn't gone

the RLT route. I did just purchase a couple of those neat zip single watch

cases and have purchased a strap or two from Roy. So, I have stimulated RLT's economy

some!!!

Dan "I ain't Howie or Kenny" Brown


----------



## meow (Jan 26, 2008)

Great, we've put this issue behind us. Now lets put this thread to good use.

How about some pics, 7pines!

-meow


----------



## 7Pines (Feb 19, 2008)

Okey dokey. I have the dreaded dial-up at the house, so I'll need to zip off some photos from the office tomorrow.

I'm keeping it on the bracelet for now.

BTW, I banged watches with another guy at the show..._*BANG!*_














Thought I'd need somebody to defibrillate my heart immediately following

the mishap. "CLEAR! Ppzzzaaattt!!!"

Anyway, I looked the mighty M-4 over from stem to stern and to my relief and delight I didn't find a single scratch! I do believe the sapphire got banged and it took the

licking without showing a thing.

Whew. I NEVER bang my watches, then I go and SMASH watches with a buddy ONE day after taking delivery.

I lucked out though.

Pics to come.

To prove that I'm an ardent RLT supporter, I'm willing to post five of these deals:



































!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Dan


----------

